# Game Informer Art



## BORTZ (Sep 24, 2008)

Hey anyone who gets Game Informer, Listen up. I got a picture in this months issue. Ill bet you can guess by the name...


----------



## Myke (Sep 24, 2008)

how bout you post up some scans or the artwork so we can actually see it.


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 24, 2008)

cause i dont have it with me. i sent it in like june and now im at college 6 hours away from home.


----------



## Paranoid Mouse C (Sep 24, 2008)

Congrats Bortz. I'm huntin' for scanz.


----------



## Myke (Sep 24, 2008)

oh ook right on. well congratz


----------



## BORTZ (Sep 24, 2008)

thank you. 
i will post when i get it.


----------

